# Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände



## Aladin (7. Dezember 2011)

*Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

hallo Leute,

ich brauch Hilfe beim Kauf einer neuen Maus,

ich habe letztes Jahr ne Maus geschenkt bekommen, ne Logitech MX 518,  und die funtzt nicht mehr so wie früher, dass Rad rastet nicht mehr so  richtig ein, die kleinste Bewegung (ohne 'einrast'-Geräusch) am Rad,  schon bewegt sich die Webseite (hoch/runter), denke einfach sind  Abnutzungserscheinungen, benutze es sehr häufig dass Mausrad

so nun hätte ich gerne eine neue Maus, für kleine Hände, denn bei der MX 518 komme ich nicht an die 2. Seiten Taste heran (mitm Daumen)

eine relativ einfache Maus würde mir langen, mit zwei Seitentasten, an denen ich auch ranreiche 

spiele immer mal nen MMO, brauche aber keine extra Tasten wo ich Macros belegen kann,
spiele auch ab un zu mal einen Shooter, wie Tribes, Borderlands, Fallout ...
nen gutes Mausrad ist mir auch relativ wichtig, weil wie oben geschrieben, nutze ich es doch sehr oft, zum Surfen oder Waffenwechsel *hust* 

preislich, hmm nunja ca 40-50€ sollten es sein

die Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 sah ganz nett aus, Nachfolger von  der 518er ?, werde wohl auch da nicht an die 2. Seitentaste  herranreichen ?
die MX 518er gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut, wenns keine Maus für kleine Hände gibt, wirds wohl wieder ne MX 518 werden oder wenn ihr meint, einfach mal die G400 testen 

gruss Aladin


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

Ich habe eine kleine Maus, eine Razer Spectre, bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Ist zwar eine StarCraft Maus, aber der Schriftzug wird wohl eh egal sein.
In DE ab 50€uro zu haben : Razer Spectre Gaming Mouse, USB | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

kleine hände sind relativ.

ich zitier mal nen kollegen hier aus dem forum:
MX518: 130 x 72 x 45 mm
G400: 126 x 74 x 43 mm
Zowie EC2: 120 x 58~65 x 40 mm
Zowie Mico: 120 x 65 x 40 mm
Razer Abyssus: 115 x 63 x 40 mm

Die Zowie EC2 ist ein wenig kleiner und ich hab die große Schwester die EC1. Kann die Zowies nur empfehlen. 2 Seitentasten.

Die Mico hat wie die Abyssus keine Seitentasten.
Die Razer Abyssus ist eine der wenigen guten Mäuse von Razer und die kleinste, die mir einfällt. Die gibt es auch ganz oft anzufassen im Elektromarkt oder dem PC Kleingeschäft deiner Wahl. Einfach mal fragen, ansonsten würde ich mir eine der beiden holen.


----------



## MRBuch (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

Nice-to-have = Genius Micro Travelerruby USB Notebook Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das Kriterium, dass sie klein sein soll, ist auf jeden Fall bei dieser Maus zu 100% gegeben ^^
Spaß bei Seite!

Die Mäuse g400 und mx518 sind beide schon recht kleine Mäuse im Vergleich mit z.b. der Roccat Kone+... vielleicht solltest du wirklich einfach mal die G400 ausprobieren! Kann ja nicht schaden ^^ Wenn es nicht gefällt zurück mit der Maus und gut!

Wenn du sicher gehen willst das dir eine Maus gut in der Hand ligt, dann geh doch einfach mal zum Elektrofachgeschäft in deiner Nähe und probiere aus! Den Probieren geht über Studieren, war schon immer so.

MFG und einen guten Morgen an euch alle 

G400 = 28 Euro = http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...p=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00573Y2RC

mx518 = 37 Euro = Logitech MX518 Refresh optische Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Micro-Maus(oben der Link) = 8 Euro


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Razer Abyssus ist eine der wenigen guten Mäuse von Razer und die kleinste, die mir einfällt.


 
Eine der wenigen?  Razer hat nur 2 gute Mäuse im Angebot. Die Abyssus und die DeathAdder. Alle anderen kann man wegen dem Sensor vergessen. 

Die Zowie EC Reihe ist verdammt gut. Die ist immer einen Tip wert.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

ich kann dir die *Tt eSPORTS Black * empfehlen. habe selbst relativ kleine hände & diese maus passt wie angegossen! 
man mag meinen 'billigschrott', ich für meinen teil kann bisher eigentlich nichts negatives sagen. ich merke, außer funktionierenden win7 treibern & dem preis, keinen unterschied zur razer-maus, dich ich vorher hatte.
über die gewichte kann man streiten - ich brauch sie nicht - aber manche leute schwören ja drauf. 

die Zowie EC1 ist eine gute maus, jedoch hat sie schwächen beim mausrad. also dürfte sie für dich eher wegfallen.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> die Zowie EC1 ist eine gute maus, jedoch hat sie schwächen beim mausrad. also dürfte sie für dich eher wegfallen.


 

Der Bug mit dem Mausrad sollte schon lange behoben sein. Die neuen Chargen haben den nicht mehr. Aber bei Tt verbauen die den gleichen Sensor wie bei Razer. Halt Twin - Eye. Deswegen hat Razer auch nur 2 gute Mäuse im Sortiment. Die haben halt den Avago 3090.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Der Bug mit dem Mausrad sollte schon lange behoben sein.


 
ich hatte vor ~2 monate eine ZOWIE hier & der bug war noch da. dann hatte ich wohl einfach pech & hab eine alte bekommen. 
bei dem preis der Tt eSports muss man eben abstriche machen. für meine ansprüche reicht sie allemal.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

Aber den Unterschied spürt man wenn man von einer Maus mit optischen Sensor auf eine mit dem Twin - Eye umsteigt. Der optische fühlt sich einfach anders an.


----------



## Aladin (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

danke für Eure Antworten,
habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt
mit kleiner Maus meinte ich wohl eher, wegen den zwei Seiten Tasten (links)

so wie ich dass sehe, läufts wohl auf die Zowie EC 1 (schwarz)
oder halt mal die neue G400 hinaus,

ich nehme mal, an dass die Zowie nicht jeder shop, hier bei mir, sie führen wird, wird also schwer sie in die Hand zu bekommen 

Edit: oh da haben noch mehr geantwortet, sollte nicht Eve zoggen und hier was tippen 
mal nach den anderen Modellen schauen, danke auch euch


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

Ob die EC1 passt kann man ganz einfach testen. In den nächsten Media Murks gehen und mal die DeathAdder probegreifen. Wenn die passt, dann passt auch die EC1. Falls nicht dann mal die EC2 ansehen.


----------



## Aladin (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

Die Zowie-Mäuse haben keine Software ?, d.h. ich kann den zwei Seitentasten keine spezielle Taste (z.B. F5) zuweisen ?

die TT eSPORTS Black hat nur eine Seitentaste, hätte gerne zwei, weil sonst könnte ich bei der MX 518 bleiben, weil an die erste Taste komme ich ohne Probleme ran
hätte dass wohl im Ersteller-Post erwähnen sollen hmm

werde diese Woche mal 1-2 shops bei mir abgrasen und mich nach

- Razer DeathAdder/Abyssus (wobei Abyssus hat keine Seitentasten)
- Zowie EC2/EC1 (die 2er war kleiner oder? aber keine Software bei hmm)
- MX 518 und
- G 400

umschauen, dank Euch für eure Vorschläge !
vielleicht finde ich dort ja noch ne interessante Maus die in meine Hand gut passt

Gruss Aladin


----------



## Skeksis (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

Wenn dein MMO WoW ist, kein Problem. Kannst doch auch Befehle ingame auf Maustasten legen. Das sollte eigentlich bei jedem anderen Game auch funktionieren. Ich hab meine "Hauptskills" immer auf den beiden Daumentasten liegen. 

Und ich wäre dann der nächste hier der sich für die  Zowie EC1 (größer) / EC2 (kleiner) auspricht.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*



Aladin schrieb:


> Die Zowie-Mäuse haben keine Software ?, d.h. ich kann den zwei Seitentasten keine spezielle Taste (z.B. F5) zuweisen ?


 

Windows erkennt Standardmäßig nur 5 Tasten. Alles was darüber liegt wird im Treiber per Tastenzuweisung gemacht. Siehe Logitech G700. Bei 5 Tasten kann man ohne Probleme im Spiel selber in den Optionen die Daumentasten belegen.


----------



## Thaurial (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gamer-Maus für kleine Hände*

ich hatte/hab noch eine mx518 und wollte einen Nachfolger, weil meine mx518 doch sehr abgenutzt ist

Darauf hin habe ich getestet;

1. Razer Lachesis:
Mit 70€ recht teuer und lag mir im Gegensatz zut mx518 garnicht gut in der Hand

2. Roccat Kone + 
ebenfalls in der 70€ Preisklasse, aber so viel bunter schnick schnack und eine LED Konfiguration für die man alleine ne Stunde brauch wenn man was anpassen möchte. Zudem wollte sich meine Hand auch nicht so schnell daran gewöhnen.

3. Logitech G500
45€ im promarkt, da konnt ich zumindest mal Problefühlen, was leider mangels Test-Maus im Laden mit den anderen nicht ging.

Mit der G500 bin ich jetzt zufrieder, auch wenn das Mausrad im entsperrten Zustand viel zu leicht läuft, aber das kann man ja einstellen.

vielleicht hilft dir das. Wie bereits erwähnt würdest du vielleicht am besten mal Probeschubsen gehn im Geschäft, dann fallen bestimmt 1-2 Modelle direkt raus, so wars bei mir jedenfalls.

grüße


----------

